# Scanner, porta parallela e permessi.

## Thanas

Ciao a tutti, mi sento infinitamente stupido!

Allora, ho fatto l'emerge di xsane, modificato il dll.conf ed il  mustek_pp.conf (lo scanner è un mustek 1200cp, ma non è questo il problema), cotrollato che il mio utente fosse sia nel gruppo scanner che lp e lanciato xsane. Non mi ha rilevato nulla. Per curiosità provo da root e viene rilevato e scansiono senza problemi... Che cavolo di permessi mi sono perso per non vederlo dall'utente?

Si, ho fatto il logout ed il login e si, ho anche riavviato perchè tra una prova e l'altra è passato un po' di tempo.

Saluti

un Thanas... che persosi nei permessi...

----------

## Apetrini

Siccome non è su usb, ne scsi non saprei cosa dirti...

Comunque tra le faq di sane è spiegata la procedura generica http://www.xs4all.nl/~ljm/SANE-faq.html#48. Cito la porzione di testo:

```
Anyone scanning must have read and write permissions on the scanner-device. Do a

 scanimage -L

This will give you the name of the device. For example:

 [ljm@ronsard ~]$ scanimage -L

 device `umax:/dev/sgd' is a UMAX     Astra 1220S      flatbed scanner

 [ljm@ronsard ~]$ 

The /dev/sgd is the name of the device. The easiest is to give everybody access (chmod a+rw /dev/sgd). 
```

Qui invece direttamente dal man del backend mustek http://www.sane-project.org/man/sane-mustek_pp.5.html

```

       Note  that  the backend needs to run as root or has to have appropriate

       access rights to /dev/parport* if libieee1284 support is  compiled  in.
```

----------

## cloc3

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qui invece direttamente dal man del backend mustek http://www.sane-project.org/man/sane-mustek_pp.5.html
> 
> ```
> ...

 

indubbiamente, è un problema legato ai permessi con cui viene creato il dispositivo.

tuttavia, al punto di evoluzione a cui è giunto udev, è sicuramente possibile definire un regola opportuna per configurare opportunamente la porta parallela, anche se il modulo del kernel è compilato built-in.

----------

## Apetrini

Il file in questione dovrebbe essere 

```
/etc/udev/rules.d/70-libsane.rules
```

 ma non sapevo che udev gestisse anche la porta parallela.

----------

## Thanas

Hum... Alla fine non ho più provato causa altri impegni, settimana prossima ci trucio un po' e vedo...

Si, sicuramente è un problema di permessi, però non è che abbia indagato troppo (oltre alla procedura sopra indicata non ho fatto quasi nulla, avevo bisogno una scansione urgente al volo è ho lavorato come root, per una volta amen), mi sa che darò un'occhiatina seria anche ad udev, tra poco si mette a fare pure i caffé! ^_^

Spero di risolvere settimana prossima... Intanto grazie a tutti e buon fine settimana!

Saluti

un Thanas... che se ne va per monti...

----------

